# acs skill assessment for work experience



## gippyz (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi there,

I've been approaching 2 migration agents, and am currently confused so as to who to hire etc.
Anyway, I'll explain my circumstances.

I'm going to apply for visa subclass 189/190 - the PR for Australia.
I have B.IT from australian university and IELTS of 7.
I've been working in australia for 1 year as software developer (full-time).
Now, here's what the agents said - they are conflicting btw:

Agent 1: you have 65 points because you are somewhere between 25-30 age bracket, IELTS of 7, degree from australian university, AND 1 year of working experience worth 5 points. You should be fine applying.

Agent 2: you only have 60 points at the moment. The extra 5 points for working experience is not applicable as ACS said you can only claim points for working experience for number of years AFTER the full skill assessment is done. 
He showed me the proof of a guy who graduated with IT degree from vietnam, working for 5 years in vietnam as software developer, and can only claim 3 years of working experience for points.
He pushed me to do extra IELTS in attempt to get extra points as the minimum for software engineer is 65 points.

Can someone please shine a light for me? I'm confused. Who is right? Who should I hire?


----------



## Asfan91 (Dec 31, 2016)

Overall : 84

Listening 86
Reading 90
Speaking 72
Writing 90

I hope that this can be resolved and I dont have to attempt the test again


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gippyz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been approaching 2 migration agents, and am currently confused so as to who to hire etc.
> Anyway, I'll explain my circumstances.
> ...



Well you get 5 points from ACS not from your migration agent. First try get skill assessment done from ACS and since you doing your work experience in Aus, your chances are very high to get assessed for 5 points and quickly. 

To me, you have 65 points not 60. Apply to ACS by yourself, I see no reason an educated person like you need a migration agent to fill some info online. This forum has loads of info and people to help.


----------



## Asfan91 (Dec 31, 2016)

My apologies for the comment. By mistake and I cant figure out how to delete it. Good Luck for the application, mate


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

According to me, you have 60 points. One year employment in Australia will fetch you 5 points, not 10.

age = 30
IELTS = 10
Degree = 15
Exp = 5

Also ACS at least deduct 2 years of experience. So better check with ACS before claiming any points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rhassan said:


> According to me, you have 60 points. One year employment in Australia will fetch you 5 points, not 10.
> 
> age = 30
> IELTS = 10
> ...


You missed his study in Australia 5 points, his degree is from Aus. Hence, 65 points.


----------



## gippyz (Oct 9, 2016)

Just for future applicant reference. The agent that said my points is 65 is correct.

1) I've called ACS to double check. They say if your degree is an Australian degree, your work experience after your initial skill assessment i.e. the basic one I obtained for my 485 visa can be counted towards your point system.
When I applied for my full skill assessment, ACS did not deduct 2 years experience.

2) I've been granted my 189 using 65 points


----------



## gippyz (Oct 9, 2016)

and oh, ACS also said in the skill assessment that the 1 year experience I have is suitable for points as well - or something along that line.


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello My Dear Friends,

I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011 from a leading universities in UK. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)

So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points. 

My problem is with three years can I go ahead with the skill assessment? I will not be claiming any points but is it possible to do the skill assessment with just 3 years of work experience? Do they ask another two years of experience after deducting "skill level requirement" of two years? 

*PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY. *

Thank you


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

hello guys,
my first job was in non IT company but i was involved in SAP implementation. do you think IT experience in non IT company will pose a problem in assessment? pls let me know. thanks


----------

